# ATI Mobility Radeon 9700 detected as M10?!



## ati.bob (Apr 23, 2005)

Uh.. I had just noticed that ATITool is detecting the MR9700 on my laptop as M10.. isn't MR9700 supposed to be M11 chips..? 

And are MR9700/M11 chips supposed to come with temperature monitoring chips?  

I'm getting all confused with my laptop....


----------

